# Runs good at first, then slows way down



## qualitylocate (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey All, thanks in advance. 

I've got an MTD Yardman. When I fire it up, everything is fine. Forward and reverse, no problems at all, moves at the usual speed. After 10 or 15 minutes, the self propel starts to get extremely slow. Eventually, it won't move at all. 

From reading on the forum, I'm guessing it has to do with the cable, friction disc or friction wheel? Wondering if you guys could help me diagnose which one, based on the symptoms and pictures. 

(I think the cable is OK. I tightened it, and now it might be a little too tight even. The unit creeps along even when I'm not squeezing the lever. So, tightening the cable did not fix the problem.)

There is some grease/oil on the disc, and a nick in the rubber wheel. But this is the first time working on a snowblower and I'm not sure if either of these things is enough to cause the problem.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would clean both the rubber wheel, and the disc with carb cleaner to see if that helps. Eventually, i would teplace the rubber wheel...before the snow flies.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

change the friction wheel rubber, looks like it well worn along with the crack in it


----------



## qualitylocate (Oct 19, 2020)

Sounds good. I meant to ask if there was anything looking worn enough to replace. 

Would love to avoid doing that with frozen fingers in the unheated garage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"there is some grease/oil on the disk" .......thats a clue. both disk and wheel s supposed to be dry. find out where that grease/oil is coming from.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

who dose want to do that in the cold. it's not fun even above freezing. i would change that wheel carefully check the drive belts replace if cracked or looking worn just to be safe 

good luck and welcome to the site


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

the other possibility (that i have seen before) other then what has already been mentioned, is that your drive belt might be old and stretched too far,

when this happens the drive belt can start slipping on the pulley,

sometimes the auto tensioner can not go tight enough to correct this,

if this was my blower i would be replacing the rubber drive wheel and the drive belt at the same time,

and also make sure you clean the surface of the metal drive disk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it was me, that friction disc actually does not look that bad, I would clean that and the drive plate first, and make any adjustments for proper disc-to-plate adjustment. I would lean more to suspect the drive v belt might be ready for an adjustment or change out.

I would also get some Chain and Cable Lube on that chain drive ... also, spray some in a cap or small jar, and paint it on that friction disc slide shaft with a small artist's brush .... always paying attention to keep any lubricant off the friction rubber and the drive plate it pushes against, as that is what propels your machine, and you definitely want no slippage there.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It doesn't look that bad but the rubber may be hard plus there could be a space. Clean the plate, degrease the entire undercarriage, replace the disk then see. Be prepared the disk may not be the problem. Either identify the problem now or later, either way the disk should be replaced.


----------



## qualitylocate (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the information. 

Can anyone recommend a good parts website (or Menards?) where I can be sure I'm getting the right parts for my blower?

MTD Yardman


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

qualitylocate said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good parts website (or Menards?) where I can be sure I'm getting the right parts for my blower?
> 
> MTD Yardman








MTD Parts | The leader in outdoor power equipment parts. FREE Shipping on Orders Over $50!


Searching for belts, blades or filters to repair your lawn mower or snow blower? FREE shipping on most orders over $50!




www.mtdparts.com


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

No need to reiterate what has been said, except if it was a "new-to-me" or if I'd had it a few years, replacing the drive belts is worth the hassle before it gets too cold. I always keep a log so that you know how old consumable components are. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Disc


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Zavie, I agree.
Time for a new one, I wonder how the plate looks.
I bought a spare for mine years ago, once they get down it will mess up the plate real quick.
It almost looks like the plate is grooved out?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Metal shavings?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Does look grooved, really needs to be cleaned to verify


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Sure looks like it, and there is not much rubber left on the wheel. It almost looks like the metal on the wheel is ground down a little. I wonder if you can get those plates ground down like you do a brake drum? On a lathe? 
The OP has not come back for 11 days now.
I wonder what he is doing?
Bringing it to a shop?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, it needs cleaning to verify.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

those rubber wheels are so cheap i just replace them every 3-5 years along with my belts,

i can have it all done in a half hour, if i hurried


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Metal shavings?


Could be or possibly just the white oxidation that will accumulate on aluminum.


----------

